# Is This Color New For Vostok Europe?



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

They seem to also have a yellow and a red with the strap stitching matching the dial color. (Image from Kenmarwatches.)

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/739/vstcn5.jpg


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't answer your question, but that's a nice (very nice!) sub clone from VE, like the green colour indeed. So much looks the part :yes: Must have a look, but wonder if it's outside my price barrier (affordable watches :lol: )


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

mel said:


> Can't answer your question, but that's a nice (very nice!) sub clone from VE, like the green colour indeed. So much looks the part :yes: Must have a look, but wonder if it's outside my price barrier (affordable watches :lol: )


It's in the K3 Submarine series. From what I've seen so far, it seems to run in the USD 240 to 299 (GBP 120-150?) range with strap (w/bracelet, higher). Hadn't seen that color in the series until recently.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I like that. Very different. Makes a refreshing change from orange. h34r:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Ive seen that, not sure how new it is,very nice

Im a fan of green


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Owww now thats better


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i like that one a lot more


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You cant buy one until i do :tongue2:


----------



## juraydeah (Sep 4, 2008)

nice color. They have just recently brought in the Vostok line in the Philippines. How good are they? They are quite affordable looks nice but very rough.


----------

